

How Much Longer Can Tech's Free Party Last? - tomse
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/11/how-much-longer-can-techs-free-party-last/265384/

======
nickbarone
I'd say - Look to what it takes for a local currency to succeed, and then
consider the effect of crowd-funding and the Humble Bundle model. The former
is what allows the system to sustain itself, and the latter is what allows an
influx of resources from other systems.

